# Best Dongle with WiFi for usage in rural areas



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello again.

I need to buy a 3G dongle and a modem(?) to transmit it as WiFi. Saw a similar ad of Tata Docomo. What other carriers offer it? It is to be used with Ubislate tablet. Would dongle with separate SIM be better? It needs to be:
-Reliable.
-Easiest to use (To be used by not-much-into-tech persons).
-Fast.

Please reply ASAP.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

You can choose between  Huwaei E8131 or E355. Both are good. 

PS: Also look for mifi devices


----------



## Nipun (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> You can choose between  Huwaei E8131 or E355. Both are good.


Thanks. And which internet provider?  It is to be used in UP.



> PS: Also look for mifi devices



What's that? Mobile WiFi? Can you suggest any? I'm a noob here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2014)

TP-LINK TL-MR3020 Portable 3G/3.75G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## sksundram (Jan 5, 2014)

@op well mifi are wireless routers that can create mobile hotspots. They come with or without an internal battery. In any case they are not cheap but very very portable. Look for Sierra mifi devices. They are the best.


----------



## Shah (Jan 5, 2014)

sksundram said:


> @op well mifi are wireless routers that can create mobile hotspots. They come with either an internal battery or without one. In any case they are not cheap but very very portable. Look for Sierra mifi devices. They are the best.






Most MiFi devices cost around 2k INR. -_-


----------



## sksundram (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope.. Barring a few, the good ones from huwaei or sierra doesn't come cheap.


----------

